# HAPPY BIRTHDAY PWP



## Waldo (Jan 20, 2010)

A royal celebration is in order today for our Polish Wine Princess.
HAPPY




Birthday



PWP
Hope you have a teriffic one and enjoy the cake I made for you.


<DIV align=center>


----------



## admiral (Jan 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Have a great day.


----------



## Scott (Jan 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday PWP, enjoy your day!




Nice job on the royal cake Waldo


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 20, 2010)

happy birthday!


----------



## fivebk (Jan 20, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PWP and many more!!!


BOB


----------



## grapeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday Princess. I hope you have been well. All I see around lately is Bert. You need to visit more often!


----------



## nursejohn (Jan 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday PWP. Hope you have a blessed day!


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, all you can say is:

HB2U
HB2U 
HB2UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUOOOOOOOO PWP or PRINCESS (as you prefer!)
HB2UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
&amp;
MANY MORE -------------------------------
YEAH!!!!





rrawhide


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't bake as well as Waldo but have a Happy Birthday Princess. Are you coming to our area anytime soon??


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 20, 2010)

Happy B-day


----------



## corn field (Jan 20, 2010)

happy birthday PWP. Miss you on the blog.


----------



## NEBama (Jan 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 20, 2010)

Happy BD PWP. Miss you on the blog too. Hope all is well.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you all for the wishes. My big gift this year was coming home from hospital yesterday. I fell on Sunday and broke both elbows. Had surgery on left on. Lot of pain pills and no wine!



It will be a few weeks b4 I'm typing again. Thanks again!


----------



## vcasey (Jan 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday PWP! Glad you are home from the hospital and we'll all try to have just a bit extra wine in your honor until you are off those pain pills!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 21, 2010)

Dang it girl...glad your ok !!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 21, 2010)

Now that is one heck of a Birthday present for you!











Here's hoping you get better soon!


----------



## Dean (Jan 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------

